# Walnut Stairs and Engineered Floors for New Build-  Wearability??



## BMD (6 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I am interested in installing walnut stairs and 1 engineered floor in my new build.

I just want to enquire about its wearability? A few people have warned me against walnut as when it scratches (e.g., stone on your shoe), it comes up as a very visible white scratch.

I really would like to go with the walnut as I am not a fan of having oak everywhere in the house but at the same time I dont want to regret it.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## nediaaa (6 Jul 2011)

hi BMD,
Walnut is a soft Hardwood(yes, i know) and can dent easily. 
Stilletto heels are a nono for walnut. If you have your heart set on it.Buy a clear wax stick and rub it in to any scratch and it will virtually disappear.

you cannot beat is for its elegant looks though...


----------



## huskerdu (6 Jul 2011)

Have a look at a wood called Jatoba. 

Its a lovely dark rich colour, a little like walnut and it very hardwearing. 
It is harder than oak. 

A friend of mine had jatoba floors for 5 years and they looked brand new.


Have a look at the official rating for the hardness of wood floors, to help you decide on a wood. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janka_hardness_test


----------



## onq (6 Jul 2011)

Have a good look at what people have done in the past.
If you want to do something different, try to see current examples of it in action.

ONQ.

      [broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be   relied                        upon                                                                                                        as  a               defence       or                support   -         in            and        of                    itself    -                          should                            legal                        action                be                             taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to              advise        in                                                                                                              Real        Life          with               rights      to                inspect            and                    issue                       reports             on                the                                     matters           at                            hand.


----------

